
Helm – package manager for Kubernetes - manojlds
https://deis.com/news/2015-11-09-deis-releases-helm/
======
mdaniel
Is it a coincidence that Kubernetes 1.1.1 also came out today, or did you plan
it that way?

Either way, I am looking forward to playing with this and thanks for making
the Kubernetes ecosystem even better.

~~~
manojlds
Not associated with Deis or Kubernetes, except as someone evaluating both.

